# سؤال عن المنح الدراسيه



## حوده ابراهيم (5 سبتمبر 2006)

:81: كنت يا اخواني اسال علي المنح الدرسيه لهندسه الطيران فلو حد عارف اي حاجه عن ا لموضوع ده


----------



## AHMEDZEKO (6 سبتمبر 2006)

والله ما اعرف


----------



## AHMEDZEKO (6 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب انت فين بالضبط بتدرس فى اى كليه


----------



## AHMEDZEKO (6 سبتمبر 2006)

انت ليه مش بترد


----------



## حوده ابراهيم (6 سبتمبر 2006)

انامن مصر في هندسه القاهره


----------



## حوده ابراهيم (8 سبتمبر 2006)

كنت يا اخواني اسال علي المنح الدرسيه لهندسه الطيران فلو حد عارف اي حاجه عن ا لموضوع ده


----------



## barood (9 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا بقالي سنة بدور... 

الكل ودعني بكلمة / بالسلامة يا حبيبي ، ما فيش منحة من غير جهة مانحة 
وفي الوقت الحالي لازم أدور على جهة مانحة 

برضوا ما لاقيت


----------



## ^ضرغام^ (10 سبتمبر 2006)

والله انا ما عارف حاجة عن الموضوع ...

لكن في جامعة في روسيا تقدم فرص دراسية لكافة تخصصات الهندسة منها هندسة الطيران .. السنة بـ 800 دولار

انا شايف انها ما غالية


----------



## احمد حسن امين (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يا ضرغام تكتتب لنا اسم هذه الجامعه


----------



## gamehdi (2 أغسطس 2007)

و انا ايضا ابحث عن منحة للدراسة بامريكا تخصص aerospace & mechanical engineering
او اي تخصص او اي مساعدات مالية من جمعيات خيرية او اي شيء لكن لا اجد شيءا 
انا من المغرب


----------



## نادر فؤاد (12 مايو 2009)

وأنا كمان بدور عمنحة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (12 مايو 2009)

وأنا في هندسة الفيوم 

جمهورية مصر العربية

وأبحث عن أي منحة لدراسة هندسة الطيران


----------



## virtualknight (14 مايو 2009)

بالتوفيق للجميع ومشكورين


----------

